# Which decoders for HO Athearn Blue Box locos?



## OldAthearn87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok I have searched and searched, sorry if this is a repeat thread or what not but I need some help. I found the article on wiring in decoders for Athearn Blue Box locos but I havn't really been able to find which decoders or best suited for the application. I don't need sound, and I'd like to keep it affordable due to the fact that I have a lot of Blue Box locos and I'd really like to get them running on DCC. Thanks so much for the help everyone. So if you know manufacturers of some that would be greatly appreciated.

OldAthearn87


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what are your requirements for "best"?

lots of it is personal preference. if you going to keep it simple digitrax DH123 will do the job. if you detailing your BB loco and need more then 2 functions of the 123, for just a ted extra you can go for 4 function NCE d13sr or 6 function digitrax DH163. and if you want to simplify and cut corners abit, you can get BB spcific no solder wiring harness for digitrax decoders and simplify the installation. or you might want to to opt for DN or DZ sieries (for N and Z). smaller package will allow or a neater job.

up to you


----------



## OldAthearn87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Tankist that's exactly what I needed to know. I'll be keeping it pretty simple, I'm not putting any ditch lights or any extras on the Blue Box locos just want to be able to run them on DCC and consist them, thanks very much for the help its very appreciated.

OldAthearn87


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

in that case sounds like 123 will do the job - modern, full featured (ultrasonic, BEMF, transponding etc), budget decoder.


----------



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you are doing the Athearn BB, use the DH123AT or DH163AT as the come with the motor mounts and have slip on connections. This is an excellent way to learn the basics. Since you have to pull the motor to isolate it, the old motor mounts may be destroyed and this way you have a replacement.


----------



## OldAthearn87 (Feb 16, 2010)

Perfect thanks so much for the help everyone


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey OldAthearn...I am not going to add anything new, only just reinforce what others have said. I upgraded some DC Athearns to DCC, and I also used the DH123AT (comes with the whole wiring harness and decoder). The wiring harness is just a "quick-attach" connection, and tells you where to connect each wire (many wires are not even used). Make sure you pull the motor and lay a piece of electrical tape or something to isolate between motor and frame or the decoder likely will just burn out. It takes a bit of time to do each one, but it is not difficult. All in all, I PREFER to buy trains with DCC already in them...or at the VERY LEAST have them be DCC ready! Good luck!

Chad


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I always use the DH123AT or the DH163AT


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

lears2005 said:


> I always use the DH123AT or the DH163AT


The only difference between these 2, is that the DH123 only has the motor and simple light functions, where the DH163 has the more detailed FX functions, like the ditch lights, smoke, etc. 
If you just want to be able to run the engine, and have forward and reverse lighting, buy the DH123AT, its about $10 cheaper too. :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------

